# Does the color "Pilot Grey" exist?



## Dubhaus Tuning (Apr 11, 2002)

I saw a color grey used on a dub last year that I was told was called Pilot Grey and it was an Audi color. Its lighter than Dolphin Grey, but not white. It looks like a flat, light grey. There are two greys that are similar but this is the lighter one I believe. Does anyone know of the color I am referring to?


----------



## Dubhaus Tuning (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Does the color "Pilot Grey" exist? (Dubhaus Tuning)*


----------



## Dubhaus Tuning (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Does the color "Pilot Grey" exist? (Dubhaus Tuning)*

Word association...pilot grey=aviator grey. My bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Does the color "Pilot Grey" exist? (Dubhaus Tuning)*

Yeah. Aviator gray is like a primer gray, very light and no metallic as I recall.


----------



## schwank (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Does the color "Pilot Grey" exist? ([email protected])*

Aviator Grey was available on the TT.
See the link below for lots o' pics

http://www.audittcca.com/photo_gallery/aviator


----------



## Dubhaus Tuning (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Does the color "Pilot Grey" exist? (schwank)*

Cool, thanks!! I've been throwing around in my head about my next project car's color scheme and it being Aviator Grey. Its the hotness!!


----------



## Primer Driver (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Does the color "Pilot Grey" exist? (Dubhaus Tuning)*

Just noticed this topic and have to say that Aviator Grey on the TT looks superb and IMO was the best colour choice. In the UK it was called Arrow Grey for some strange reason and was very unusual. I've only ever seen one other on the road. Shame they don't appear to do it anymore as would be have been interested in having it on my A4 cab.
Ex Aviator Grey TT owner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Does the color "Pilot Grey" exist? (Primer Driver)*

Aviator and Nimbus grey were the two best colors on the TT when it was first launched. I have seen many a MK2 and even MK3 project cars repainted in these colors, especially Nimbus.


----------



## Primer Driver (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Does the color "Pilot Grey" exist? (ProjectA3)*

Yes agree 100%. Nimbus Grey was our first choice but in the UK they only did it on the Roadster.


----------



## Primer Driver (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Does the color "Pilot Grey" exist? (Primer Driver)*

Picture of Arrow Grey TT hopefully. First time I've tried posting a picture.


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: Does the color "Pilot Grey" exist? (Primer Driver)*

Looks like primer + clear coat to me.


----------



## Primer Driver (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Does the color "Pilot Grey" exist? (Alex W)*

Yes it does in some lights but in others there are light blue overtones.
Certainly remarks I got from people in the street were often similar to yours.
No matter, it was still my pride and joy until I needed a decent 4 seats.


----------

